# Jamie's new novel is now available!



## jsheffield (Dec 5, 2022)

My latest novel, the first in a new series, has just gone live on amazon (and I've got copies on the way to me in case you'd like a signed or inscribed copy).

It's something between a cozy mystery, a detective story, and a tortoise-rescue diary....


An unlikely pair of detectives just trying to hide out in New Hampshire get drawn into a murder investigation.

Rafael Flores and Elmore Esbjornsson are hiding out from the world they used to live in, a world that tried, and very nearly succeeded, in killing them. They fill their days caring for a young girl that got swept up in the bloody mess at the confluence of all of their old lives, and also in caring for a group of rescue tortoises.

It's a new life as close to perfect for all of them as their shattered lives could be when reassembled... until, that is, their mostly fake detective agency gets pulled into a real murder mystery with a real killer, at which point Rafe and Elmore have to solve the murder and catch the bad guy.

The following link will help you find out more about my books and/or order copies if you're interested: https://linktr.ee/jamiesheffield 

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## Maddoggy (Dec 5, 2022)

Jamie congrats , I'll be getting my copies soon.


----------



## wellington (Dec 5, 2022)

Congrats! 
I have a couple kids in my family that are big readers. Christmas gifts already done but still have birthdays coming next year. What's the age limit for this book?


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 5, 2022)

wellington said:


> Congrats!
> I have a couple kids in my family that are big readers. Christmas gifts already done but still have birthdays coming next year. What's the age limit for this book?


This is probably ok for 15 and up, some violence and profanity, but nothing graphic or horrific.

For younger readers, I've published two children's books, also dealing with tortoises....

Jamie


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 5, 2022)

Bummer! I just looked for your book on Amazon and it isn't available on Kindle, which is my mode of transportation!


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 5, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> Bummer! I just looked for your book on Amazon and it isn't available on Kindle, which is my mode of transportation!


It will be in the next few days.

J


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 5, 2022)

. . . and I forgot to mention, cozy mysteries are my current go to stories!


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 12, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> Bummer! I just looked for your book on Amazon and it isn't available on Kindle, which is my mode of transportation!


Yvonne, it's now available in Kindle:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0BPT4HKTJ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## jaizei (Dec 12, 2022)

jsheffield said:


> Yvonne, it's now available in Kindle:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0BPT4HKTJ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> 
> View attachment 352434




Do you plan to do anymore audiobooks for your books?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 12, 2022)

jsheffield said:


> Yvonne, it's now available in Kindle:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0BPT4HKTJ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> 
> View attachment 352434


Thanks, Jamie. I just added it to my library.


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 12, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks, Jamie. I just added it to my library.


Thanks so much, Yvonne... indie authors live off the support of readers like you!

J


----------



## SinLA (Dec 12, 2022)

Purchased the paperback as well!


----------



## jeff kushner (Dec 13, 2022)

Congratulations.....love seeing folks published! Reading truly is fundamental!

The kids books, what level? Are they first readers? 2nd grade? 6th?

To me, they look like 4-5th but I can ask the AUTHOR, so why not! LOL

sorry, asking for a teacher.....

jeff


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 13, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> Congratulations.....love seeing folks published! Reading truly is fundamental!
> 
> The kids books, what level? Are they first readers? 2nd grade? 6th?
> 
> ...


Hi Jeff,

They're picture books, to be read to children... I would say optimal grade range is 2nd to 5th.

I did a reading and "meet the tortoises" event at a local elementary school, and kids K-6 listened, had good questions, and enjoyed meeting my tortoises afterwards.

Jamie


----------



## zovick (Dec 13, 2022)

jsheffield said:


> View attachment 352263
> 
> 
> My latest novel, the first in a new series, has just gone live on amazon (and I've got copies on the way to me in case you'd like a signed or inscribed copy).
> ...


Hello Jamie,

Congrats on the new book Hope it will be a great success for you.

Can you clear up a mystery for me? Your website (which I explored from the link above) states that you live in the Adirondacks of NY state and the information on that site seems to be current. The disclaimer used at the bottom of your posts states that you live in Westmoreland, NH. Which is more current and correct?

Just curious as I had many relatives from NH and spent much time there in my younger days.


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 13, 2022)

Hi Zovick,

I lived most of my life in the Adirondacks, and we moved to NH relatively recently... most of my contact stuff has been switched over to NH, but I still maintain close contact with the people and places in the ADKs, so I haven't spent the time/energy to scrub it from my online presence as yet (edit to add: I think I have now).

Jamie


----------



## zovick (Dec 13, 2022)

jsheffield said:


> Hi Zovick,
> 
> I lived most of my life in the Adirondacks, and we moved to NH relatively recently... most of my contact stuff has been switched over to NH, but I still maintain close contact with the people and places in the ADKs, so I haven't spent the time/energy to scrub it from my online presence as yet (edit to add: I think I have now).
> 
> Jamie


Thanks for the clarification, Jamie.


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 16, 2022)

jaizei said:


> Do you plan to do anymore audiobooks for your books?


I may get this one made into an audiobook.

J


----------



## SinLA (Dec 25, 2022)

jsheffield said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> They're picture books, to be read to children... I would say optimal grade range is 2nd to 5th.
> 
> ...


So I read the above comment, but got confused and thought it was about this book. I had purchased this book and was going to give it to a friends kid who is in first grade, but it arrived too late, so I started reading it and boy am I glad I did not give it to her! Definitely not appropriate for a first grader. Lol I am about 30 pages in and I’m enjoying it so far. …


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 26, 2022)

SinLA said:


> So I read the above comment, but got confused and thought it was about this book. I had purchased this book and was going to give it to a friends kid who is in first grade, but it arrived too late, so I started reading it and boy am I glad I did not give it to her! Definitely not appropriate for a first grader. Lol I am about 30 pages in and I’m enjoying it so far. …


Sorry for the confusion... the novel is definitely not for young children, but the illustrated kid's books are.

Jamie


----------



## SinLA (Dec 26, 2022)

jsheffield said:


> Sorry for the confusion... the novel is definitely not for young children, but the illustrated kid's books are.
> 
> Jamie


No worries, I’m really enjoying it!


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 26, 2022)

SinLA said:


> No worries, I’m really enjoying it!


Thanks, I'm glad to hear it.

Jamie


----------



## SinLA (Dec 26, 2022)

Duuuude - just got to page 186. I have to say this is not (IMO) appropriate for 15 year olds… tho maybe I don’t know the violence threshold for kids these days…..


jsheffield said:


> This is probably ok for 15 and up, some violence and profanity, but nothing graphic or horrific.
> 
> For younger readers, I've published two children's books, also dealing with tortoises....
> 
> Jamie


----------



## SinLA (Dec 26, 2022)

SinLA said:


> Duuuude - just got to page 186. I have to say this is not (IMO) appropriate for 15 year olds… tho maybe I don’t know the violence threshold for kids these days…..


Also, just finished. Really good! Looking forward to the next one…


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 27, 2022)

SinLA said:


> Duuuude - just got to page 186. I have to say this is not (IMO) appropriate for 15 year olds… tho maybe I don’t know the violence threshold for kids these days…..


I read "The Godfather" at age 10, so I might not be the best judge....

Jamie


----------



## SinLA (Dec 27, 2022)

jsheffield said:


> I read "The Godfather" at age 10, so I might not be the best judge....
> 
> Jamie


I saw jaws in the theater at 4. ‘Twas a different time… also totally shark phobic as a result


----------

